# Umts zu langsam



## Thorien (23. Januar 2010)

Hallöle zusammen,

Ich bin seit langen im Bestitz eines UMts Sticks ( Vodafone Huwei 220er)
An meinem derzeitigen Standort habe ich 3 Balken Umts, meistens als Breitband.
Allerdings ist die Geschwindigkeit von 18 Uhr  bis ca 23 uhr langsam.
Genauergesagt sehr sehr sehr langsam.
Trotz 3 Balken BB hab ich ne Downloat rate von 4kp oder sogar im Byte Berreich.
Damit ist selbst das normale Surfen eine Qual.
Wow ist z.b gar nicht spielbar, Latanz von 700-23000 ist dann "normal".

Ich zahl 40 Euro im Monat und will das nicht weiter hinnehmen.
Ich hab mir ne Verstärker antenne gekauft, ob es das bringt wird sich zeigen.

Bringt ein Anruf bei Voda irgentetwas?
Vermutlich ist meine Zelle beschädigt oder überlastet.
Bin unter der Woche in einer kleinen Ortschaft.
Allerdings sind in meiner Kaserne über 4000 Soldaten von denne viele abends mit umts unterwegs sind.

Meine Fragen nun:

a: Bringt ne Antenne was?
b: Kann man die Zelle wechseln?
c: Mach voda so was?
d: kann man sonst was machen?

Schönen Abend zusammen!


----------



## Ich 15 (23. Januar 2010)

Ich gehe auch mit einer Vodafon Karte ins Netz. Leider kann ich dir auch nur bedingt weiterhelfen, aber wenn es am Empfang liegen sollte bringt eine Antenne schon viel. Mit Antenne hab ich nämliche UMTS Empfang sonst nicht. Außerdem meine ich das es trotz Flatrate eine Grenze bei 10gb gibt. Lädt man mehr runter arbeitet die Karte nur noch mit dem langsamen Netz. Bei mir geht die Karte übrigens nicht immer ich hatte schon mal für 3 Wochen kein Internet !!!

Zum Glück bekomme ich in spätestens 2 Monaten VDSL. Die Karte hat mir einfach zu oft Ärger gemacht.


----------



## Thorien (24. Januar 2010)

ja ich habe die 5 gig Flat.
Aber daran liegt es nicht, da ich diese noch nie überschritten habe.


----------



## kero81 (24. Januar 2010)

Vergiss einfach Umts das ist der letzte sch... . Ich hab auch den Stick von Vodafone, kannste Knicken, Anruf bringt nix ausser Wut.  Vodafone argumntiert damit das der Staat sie daran hindere ihr Netz weiter auszubauen. Je mehr Nutzer, desto schlechter Die Leistung... Leider!


----------



## $$HardwareKing$$ (24. Januar 2010)

Mal ne frage, was für einen Stick hast du genau ? Den Mobilcom stick mit der Vodavone D2 Karte drinn ? Da kann es sein, das du einfach kein Empfang bekommst, D2 is find ich meiner meinung nach vom Empfang her echt zum kübeln, hättest des D1 nehmen sollen... Antenne musst probieren, da nicht an jeden Stick ne Antenne angeschlossen werden kann ...


----------



## amdintel (24. Januar 2010)

Thorien schrieb:


> Hallöle zusammen,
> Allerdings ist die Geschwindigkeit von 18 Uhr  bis ca 23 uhr langsam.
> Genauergesagt sehr sehr sehr langsam.
> Trotz 3 Balken BB hab ich ne Downloat rate von 4kp oder sogar im Byte Berreich.
> ...



wahrscheinlich ist das UMTs Netz in der Zeit überlastet und bricht fast zusammen,  beschweren und mit Kündigung drohen.

>a: Bringt ne Antenne was?

drei Balken reichen eigentlich wenn das Signal stabil ist , ne Ext. Antenne haste etwas weniger elektroschmock wenn das Stick besser empfängt brauch es nicht mehr so stark zu sendern. 
noch Tipp Stick sollte man nicht Hinten am PC ein stecken meist sind die USB Anschlüsse in der nähe des Lüfters  das Stick  wird gut scheiß dadurch  , durch die warme Ablauft des PCs




kero81 schrieb:


> Vodafone argumntiert damit das der Staat sie daran hindere ihr Netz weiter auszubauen. Je mehr Nutzer, desto schlechter Die Leistung... Leider!



das kann schon stimmen, oder Vodafone hat einfach keine  Lust Geld zu investieren in den Ausbaut ?, da müßte man sich mal genauer bei der Bundes Netz Behörde erkundigen ob das so stimmt ? um was in der Hand zu haben .


----------



## Hans_sein_Herbert (24. Januar 2010)

Ich bin gespannt wie ein Regenschirm was sie dir Antworten!

Bundesnetzagentur | Kontakt - Wegbeschreibungen - Fragen


----------



## nyso (24. Januar 2010)

Als erstes, USB-Verlängerungskabel ran und ans Fenster kleben. Das macht bei meiner Mutter den Unterschied zwischen UMTS möglich und EDGE nutzen aus^^

Als zweites: Versuche das Ding loszuwerden und dir echtes DSL zu holen. Ich habe einen DSL-Vertrag mit Vodafone und bleche für Telefon und DSLflat 20€ im Monat. Momentan muss ich aber leider einen UMTS-Stick nutzen, weil nach einem Umzug laut Telekom an der neuen Adresse kein DSL verfügbar ist
Atm habe ich zwei Sticks da, beide von Huwei. Einen schwarzen, etwas älteren und einen neuen weißen. Der neuere ist auch spürbar schneller! 
Und zu deiner Frage bezüglich 18-23 Uhr. Ich hatte da mal beim Support angerufen und gefragt was der scheiß soll. Antwort: Viele Leute nutzen in der Zeit das Handy, inzwischen immer mehr per UMTS und immer weniger per EDGE. Allerdings haben die Sprachverbindungen eine höhere Priorität als die Datensticks!!! Deswegen machen sich unsere Sticks in die Hose während der Nachbar mit dem Handy telefoniert


----------



## amdintel (24. Januar 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Als erstes, USB-Verlängerungskabel ran und ans Fenster kleben. Das macht bei meiner Mutter den Unterschied zwischen UMTS möglich und EDGE nutzen aus^^
> 
> Als zweites: Versuche das Ding loszuwerden und dir echtes DSL zu holen. Ich habe einen DSL-Vertrag mit Vodafone und bleche für Telefon und DSLflat 20€ im Monat. Momentan muss ich aber leider einen UMTS-Stick nutzen, weil nach einem Umzug laut Telekom an der neuen Adresse kein DSL verfügbar ist
> Atm habe ich zwei Sticks da, beide von Huwei. Einen schwarzen, etwas älteren und einen neuen weißen. Der neuere ist auch spürbar schneller!
> Und zu deiner Frage bezüglich 18-23 Uhr. Ich hatte da mal beim Support angerufen und gefragt was der scheiß soll. Antwort: Viele Leute nutzen in der Zeit das Handy, inzwischen immer mehr per UMTS und immer weniger per EDGE. Allerdings haben die Sprachverbindungen eine höhere Priorität als die Datensticks!!! Deswegen machen sich unsere Sticks in die Hose während der Nachbar mit dem Handy telefoniert



so ein dünnfiff habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gelesen , hier geht  es doch um was ganz anderes als dein schrott DSL  und auch bei deinem dollen DSL kann man mehr als Pech haben : ne Kollege hat Acor  bezahlt  dafür ca. 40 €  mit 2 Jahren  Vertrags Knebelung,
hat nur DSL 1000 Geschw.  
ich bezahle zwar um die 70 €  für ca. 28 GB an Daten Vollumen pro Monat habe nahe zu etwas mehr als  DSL 1000 etwa über Speed 4000-5000 speed ohne Vertrags Bindung kann jeder Zeit wechseln , mein Discounter Provider ist sehr korrekt werde da noch weiter zufriedener Kunde bleiben  und DSL => Schott Haufen und Tonne soo und was hilft ist: ordentlich ärger machen beim Provider D2  und wenn der nicht spurt  wechseln zu einem anderem/ anderes   Netz, es gibt D1,D2, E-plos und O2.
DSL ist doch nur was für deppen die sich beschwatzen lassen langte Verträge  und in der Zeit gebunden für nix als Schrott und veraraschung , ich hatte z.b. ma einen DSL bestellt 2001 , heute ist 2010 und warte immer noch drauf, heute gehe ich über UMTs sein und den DSl Schrott können die sich heute sonst wo hin stecken, sorry aber das musste ich ma los werden !

auch wenn es heute keiner wahr haben will aba über Funks ins  Web. wird die  Zukunft  sein weil unkompliziert und keine Extra Leitungen umständlich  verlegt werden muss.


----------



## nyso (24. Januar 2010)

Hat man dir deinen Maulkorb wieder abgenommen? Schade, ich dachte du wärst für immer gesperrt. 
DSL ist nur was für Deppen, na da freut sich doch der Großteil der User hier im Forum!

Und bevor du wieder irgendwelche ...... schreibst solltest du den Beitrag mal richtig lesen und verstehen, aber so wirklich war das ja noch nie deine Stärke


----------



## Thorien (24. Januar 2010)

Um DSL geht es hier gar nicht.
Den da ich unter der Woche in einer Kaserne verweile, hab ich keinerlei Möglichkeit an Dsl ranzukommen.
Das DSL besser ist weiß ich selber....

Ich hab nen Huwai 220er und den etwas neueren 270er Stick.
Leistung ist bei beiden etwa gleich.
Bei Voda anrufen mach ich sobald ich morgen weiß was die Antenne bringt.
Ach ja beide Sticks haben natürlich keinen Anschluß für ne Antenne, dafür hab ich mir nen Adapter gekauft. 

Zum Anschluß.
Hatte das teil bisher aus dem Fenster hängen, allerdings mit 3 USB verlängerungen.
Hab mir zu der Antenne jetzt nen aktives USB Kabel mit Verstärker gekauft.
Könnte auch was bringen...


----------



## Thorien (24. Januar 2010)

gliech noch ne Frage vorneweg.
Damit ich auch mit Anbieterwechsel drohen kann...
Nutzen alle Anbieter der selben Mast, bzw die selbe Zelle?

Und noch mal die Frage:
Kann man seine Zelle umstellen lassen/wechseln?


----------



## Hans_sein_Herbert (24. Januar 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> ich hatte z.b. ma einen DSL bestellt 2001 , heute ist 2010 und warte immer noch drauf,



Jaaha, vieleicht haste einfach nur die falsche Farbe bestellt! Möglich das der DSL in deiner Farbe halt nicht mehr lieferbar war. 

Ich hab zwar nicht verstanden wofür genau du nun 70€ bezahlst aber das ist ja nicht so wichtig 

Und nu besser Back2Topic, sonst gibts noch mecker!


----------



## Blutstoff (25. Januar 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> DSL ist doch nur was für deppen die sich beschwatzen lassen langte Verträge und in der Zeit gebunden für nix als Schrott und veraraschung , ich hatte z.b. ma einen DSL bestellt 2001 , heute ist 2010 und warte immer noch drauf, heute gehe ich über UMTs sein und den DSl Schrott können die sich heute sonst wo hin stecken, sorry aber das musste ich ma los werden !


 
Glaubst du eigentlich auch an den Scheiß, den du hier schreibst? 
DSL ist was für Deppen, aua.
Und das von jemanden, der bereit ist für 28 GB und etwas über 1000 kbit/s oder was auch immer Downspeed 70 Euro auf den Tisch zu legen.


----------



## kero81 (25. Januar 2010)

Sag mal Amdintel, was hast du denn hier für Töne drauf??? Das hättest du auch ein wenig netter beschreiben können?! Sollte dir doch möglich sein...


----------



## amdintel (25. Januar 2010)

Blutstoff schrieb:


> Glaubst du eigentlich auch an den Scheiß, den du hier schreibst?
> DSL ist was für Deppen, aua.
> Und das von jemanden, der bereit ist für 28 GB und etwas über 1000 kbit/s oder was auch immer Downspeed 70 Euro auf den Tisch zu legen.



was heißt glauben ? ich weiß es ganz einfach, 
kenne genug die nichts als ärger damit haben,
der eine zieht in eine Neue Wohnung um und ist 1 Jahr ganz ohne Internet, der andere hängt in so einem DSl Knebel Vetrag, bezahlt 38 € für im Monat nun wurde sein DSL von ca.  5500 DSL speed auf langsame 1000 Geschw. gesamt und heimlich runter gedrosselt, 
ein Recht auf 6000 hat er nicht,
weil in der AGB steht bis zu ..
dem Neu Kunden geben die erst mal die schnell Leitungen, nach einer weile wird dann still und heimlich dem gleichem Kunden auf eine langsame  Leitung umgeschaltet , machen dagegen kann man nix, außer zahlen und sich ärgern . 
wenn ich mit einem UMTs Prepet Provider probleme habe ärger ich mich mit dem nicht lange rum , andere Karte rein und das Problem ist erledigt .

ich setzte daher auf Freiheit und Prepet Internet, damit man auch noch morgen den vollen Speed hat !
Prepet DSl gibt es ja nicht  du musst sich binden 2 Jahre lang, mittlerweile sind fast alle DSL Provider un-seriös .

noch Fragen


----------



## Blutstoff (25. Januar 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> was heißt glauben ? ich weiß es ganz einfach,
> kenne genug die nichts als ärger damit haben,
> der eine zieht in eine Neue Whoung um und ist 1 Jahr ganz ohne Internet, der andere kängt in so einem DSl Knebel Vetrag, bezalht 38 € für im Monat, nun wurde sein DSL von 5500 DSL speed auf langsame 1000 Geschw. gedrosselt, ein Recht auf 6000 hat er nicht,
> weil in der AGB steht bis zu ..
> ...


 
Is nicht wahr. Wow, dann bin ich wohl der einzige DSL-Kunde von Millionen in Deutschland, bei dem alles zur Zufriedenheit läuft. Dennoch haben mich deine superkrassen Beispiele voll überzeugt, ich kündige sofort meinen DSL-Knebelvertrag! 

Deine Verallgemeinerungen sind so krass, das mir schwindelig wird und ich noch dazu den Drang verspüre, alles was du schreibst zu überlesen.


----------



## midnight (25. Januar 2010)

Blutstoff schrieb:


> Is nicht wahr. Wow, dann bin ich wohl der einzige DSL-Kunde von Millionen in Deutschland, bei dem alles zur Zufriedenheit läuft. Dennoch haben mich deine superkrassen Beispiele voll überzeugt, ich kündige sofort meinen DSL-Knebelvertrag!
> 
> Deine Verallgemeinerungen sind so krass, das mir schwindelig wird und ich noch dazu den Drang verspüre, alles was du schreibst zu überlesen.



Du verstehst das nicht. *Amdintel weiß sowas*, das ist einfach so. Du kannst ihm x mal erzählen, dass dein DSL prima funktioniert (tut meins übrigens auch), aber das ist nunmal einfach nicht so, *weil amdintel nunmal recht hat*.
Wir sind an sich alle dumm, weil wir uns von Providern verarschen lassen, *nur amdintel ist schlau genug* um aus dem Teufelsgewerbe auszubrechen.
Das UMTS-Tarife genauso bescheiden und um ein vielfaches teurer sind ist ihm nicht bekannt. Menschen wie ich, die zu ihrem DSL dann auch noch ISDN bestellen sind eh alles Vollidioten, die einfach nicht schlau genug sind, um amdintels UMTS-Paradis zu betreten.

Diskutieren braucht man hier nicht, da amdintel einfach Das Wissen© besitzt.
Wer Ironie findet darf sie behalten.

so far


----------



## amdintel (25. Januar 2010)

verstehe nicht dieses ganze DSL gezülze hier,
gibt nun mal Leute die gern auf diesen DSL schrott verzichten und lieber frei sein wollen ohne Vertrag gängelung, ich habe z.z alles kostenlos für 5 Tage nutzte ich ein Angebot


----------



## nyso (25. Januar 2010)

Nur die DSL-Nutzer, was locker 95%  der User hier sein dürften, werden nicht gerne als Deppen beschimpft. Wer austeilen kann, muss auch einstecken können. So einfach ist das.


----------



## amdintel (25. Januar 2010)

zu mir hat man mal ein Call Center Mitarbeiter gesagt 
als ich mich mal nach DSL gekündigt hatte ,
sagte ich zu him  "vielleicht finden sie ja dumme Menschen die sich 2 Jahre binden möchten?" 
Antwort davon haben wir genug als Kunden.

hatt du noch Fragen ? v
zu mal es hier nicht um DSL geht sondern um "Umts zu langsam" und UMTs ist langsam  im Gegensatz zu HSDPA


----------



## nyso (25. Januar 2010)

Klar habe ich Fragen. Warum schreibst du z.B. über Themen, von denen du keine Ahnung hast?
Ich zitiere mal Wikipedia: *High Speed Uplink Packet Access (HSUPA) ist ein Übertragungsverfahren des Mobilfunkstandards UMTS, *

Und für dich: HSUPA ist ein Teil des Standards UMTS, wie soll es also schneller sein


----------



## Blutstoff (25. Januar 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Nur die DSL-Nutzer, was locker 95% der User hier sein dürften, werden nicht gerne als Deppen beschimpft. Wer austeilen kann, muss auch einstecken können. So einfach ist das.


 
So ist es. Hinzu kommt noch seine subjektive Argumentation.


----------



## elemer (25. Januar 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Hat man dir deinen Maulkorb wieder abgenommen? Schade, ich dachte du wärst für immer gesperrt.



Bitte keinen Maulkorb verpassen, sonst entgeht mir noch mein allabendlicher Lachkrampf  !!!


----------



## amdintel (25. Januar 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Klar habe ich Fragen. Warum schreibst du z.B. über Themen, von denen du keine Ahnung hast?
> Ich zitiere mal Wikipedia: *High Speed Uplink Packet Access (HSUPA) ist ein Übertragungsverfahren des Mobilfunkstandards UMTS, *
> 
> Und für dich: HSUPA ist ein Teil des Standards UMTS, wie soll es also schneller sein


ist doch egal was es ist, auch wenn es vom Himmel fällt, so lange es gut funktioniert, zu mal kann man darüber problemlos telefonieren und faxen gleichzeitig, was  mit DSL nicht geht   bequem SMS verschicken .
gibt nun hin und wieder Leute bei dehne es nicht so funktioniert wie es sein sollte, das gleiche ist bei DSL auch sehr oft der Fall .


----------



## Hans_sein_Herbert (25. Januar 2010)

_amdintel is not balanced for dsl!_

Ich bin auch zufrieden mit meinem 2 Jahres Knebelvertrag.

Da ich mich aber auch völlig normal verhalten kann - scheinbar sind hier alle (ich auch) das direkte gegenteil von amdintel - ist es mir wuscht ob der Vertrag nun einen Monat, 1 Jahr oder 2 Jahre gilt  Ich wohne ja auch 2 jahre min. in einer Wohnung  Hast du dahingehend Streß oder warum magst du die Vertragsbindung nicht  ?



amdintel schrieb:


> ist doch egal was es ist, auch wenn es vom Himmel fällt, so lange es gut funktioniert, zu mal kann man darüber problemlos telefonieren und faxen gleichzeitig, was mit DSL nicht geht bequem SMS verschicken .
> gibt nun hin und wieder Leute bei dehne es nicht so funktioniert wie es sein sollte, das gleiche ist bei DSL auch sehr oft der Fall .



Öhm, Äppel und Birnen Kollege?! Ausserdem...Such dir mal grad ne DSL Leitung und geh mal auf SMS.de  Da kannste wunderbar über DSL SmS schreiben


----------



## amdintel (25. Januar 2010)

ich bin recht zufrieden  damit ! kann mich nicht beklagen darüber. .. wenn ich mich mal eine weile wo anders aufhalte nehme ich meinen Anschluss plus Book einfach mit *g*


----------



## nyso (25. Januar 2010)

Vodafone schafft es ja nicht mir wieder DSL zu bieten, laut Telekom nicht möglich. Das ganze dauert nun schon vier Monate. Und wisst ihr was? Meine monatliche Grundgebühr von 20€ entfällt, solange ich nicht angeschlossen bin und inzwischen habe ich sogar einen kostenlosen UMTS-Stick. Außerdem bezahlt mir Vodafone die Festnetzgespräche, die ich ja jetzt alle mit dem Handy machen muss. Schei.. Knebelverträge immer

Ganz nebenbei habe ich Sonderkündigungsrecht, ich könnte den Vertrag JEDERZEIT kündigen. Aber warum sollte ich das tun? Ich kann kostenlos surfen und telefonieren, was will ich mehr


----------



## Blutstoff (25. Januar 2010)

Hans_sein_Herbert schrieb:


> Ich wohne ja auch 2 jahre min. in einer Wohnung  Hast du dahingehend Streß oder warum magst du die Vertragsbindung nicht  ?


 
Erwartest du darauf allen Ernstes eine vernüftige Antwort?


----------



## Thorien (25. Januar 2010)

blablabla

Hätte ich wissen wollen wie umts im Gegensatz zu dsl ist, hätte ich es euch gesagt!

Dachte heute wow 10 neue Beiträge, da ist bestimmt was gutes dabei...
Aber nö, nur so n rumgezicke!

Also bitte wenn ihr etwas zu m einem Thema zu sagen habt, bitte.
Bin über jeden Tipp dankbar.
Ansonsten: Klappe, danke


----------



## nyso (25. Januar 2010)

Wie schon gesagt, ans Fenster mit dem Ding. Noch etwas besser ist natürlich die Antenne, aber auch die muss in die Nähe des Fensters. Die Zelle kann man sicher nicht wechseln, die sind ja fest. Höchstens wenn sich an deinem Standpunkt zwei Überlappen würden könnte es vllt. doch gehen. Als letzte Möglichkeit besteht das wechseln der APN. Ruf mal bei Vodafone an und frag danach. 
Bitte

Edit: Hab dir mal rausgesucht was das ist: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Access_Point_Name


----------



## amdintel (25. Januar 2010)

irgendwie geht alles  am Thema  vorbei und es rum geschwafelt


----------



## Thorien (25. Januar 2010)

Ok so sieht es aus:

Morgens ergibt der SpeedTast eine Download Geschw von 1,8-2,9MB ( Superschnell=

Mittags 1 MB bis 1,5/ mehr als aussreichend.

Das ganze mit Antenne, USb Kabel mit Verstärker und Fensterplatz.
3-4 Balken BB

Abens, ab 1700:

Die Selbe Epfangsqualität, aber

20 BYTE-max 120KB
Durchschnitt bei Downloads = 2 KB
Das ist MEGA-Langsam

Muß also an Auslastung liegen.

Werde morgen mal versuchen einen techniker ranzubekommen.

Was bringt ein APN wechsel?


----------



## nyso (25. Januar 2010)

Dadurch bekommen deine Daten glaube ich unter Umständen eine höhere Priorität, ganz sicher bin ich mir da aber nicht.


----------



## haselpopasel (25. Januar 2010)

Ich schmeiß mein Geld eh weg.

Bei mir gibts leider kein DSL (ich wohne 10 m vom Ende der Welt weg).
Zuerst hatte ich den Web and Walk von T-online. Da habe ich dann 2 Jahre auf den Ausbau der UMTS Türme gewartet. Seit über einem Jahr nutze ich den Vodafone Stick. Der Empfang schwankt zwar 2 - 3 Balken (UMTS) aber im Gegensatz zu vorher, vom feinsten ca. 2 - 3000 er DSL vergleichbar. Allerdings beschweren braucht man sich da nicht,wenns mal nicht so läuft, da gibts wenig Reaktion. Die Beschränkung beim überschreiten der 5 Gig ist einen Strafe. Zurückfallen in die Steinzeit auf 64 kb/s. Downloadmanger ist zu empfehlen(der seidene Empfangsfaden reißt auch mal). Gute Erfindung, auch wenn mir Festnetzgebundenes lieber wäre. Ach ja, als kleines Highlight werde ich nur jeden 2ten Monat begrenzt bei Überschreitung. 
Die von dir beschriebenen Mucken hatte ich noch nie, vieleicht hat ja auch das Modem eine Macke.

Und der hungrigen Meute auch einen Gruß


----------



## amdintel (26. Januar 2010)

wie ichschon sagte dein Netz ist arg überlastet ,
Download und Updates auf die Nacht Stunden verlagern 
da kann man nicht viel machen vielleicht mit Proxy versuchen oder auf ein anderes Netz ausweichen,
irgendwann soll ja das Lite oder wie das heißt kommen,
vielleicht ist das da besser , ich habe hier keine Probleme mit dem Netz. Tagsüber 2800 nachts 3400 bis 4500 kapp


----------



## Thorien (26. Januar 2010)

Schon mal danke für die Tipps.

Ich denke das Problem ist das der Ort hier n kleines Nest ist und deshalb auch nur eine Antenne hat.
Das da ne Kaserne ist, mit über 4000 Soldaten, von dennen abens bestimmt 1000 hier bleiben und 400 um Punkt 17 Uhr Online gehn ist "möglicherweise" nicht bedacht worden.

Sag euch dann was mein Gespräch mit Voda gebracht hat.


----------



## Thorien (26. Januar 2010)

Ergebniss Versuch 1:

Blabla
Erst als ich mit Kündigung drohte nahm man sich etwas mehr zeit für mich.
Ergebniss:
 Blabla..kann man nichts machen..blabla

Zellen wechsel ge ht nicht, APN Nummer wechel ist seit kurzen auch nicht mehr möglich.
Ergo Pech gehabt...

Werde morgen mal versuchen direkt nen Techniker zu bekommen, hab aber wenig hoffnung


----------



## amdintel (28. Januar 2010)

wahrscheinlich ist die Zelle zu klein hat zu wenig Bandbreite ? und die haben keine Lust die auszubauen,  
aber wenn es oft oder täglich so langsam ist, 
das kaum noch Seiten laden,  ist das schon mal ein Kündigungs Grund .
würde mal rum fragen wer noch alles das gleiche Problem hat dann mit einer 
Unterschriften Sammlung  an höhere Stelle Beschweren nicht bei dem kleinem Putzi vom Call Center . 
und mit einer Massen Kündigung schon mal  drohen ,
da bewegt sich dann sicherlich mal etwas mehr?


----------

